
Show HN: New Natural Language to SQL Platform Is a Gamechanger - idosimpleql
http://kueri.me/download/
======
murukesh_s
looks cool.. do you have any plans for open source version?

~~~
idosimpleql
Hey, glad you liked it! At the moment we are not planning an open source
version. Please sign up to the newsletter and we will let you know if anything
changes!

